
Nook Tablet vs. Kindle Fire: how the specs compare - Uncle_Sam
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/nook-tablet-vs-kindle-fire-how-the-specs-compare-2011117/
======
dsr_
For me, hackability will be the major issue. I'd rather run the Kindle app and
the Nook store app on top of Cyanogenmod than on either of the supplied
Android versions.

They should both run ICS pretty well, too -- but I place low odds on Amazon or
B&N putting themselves to the trouble of porting it any time soon.

------
potatolicious
Funny how the things that don't matter were given seven whole sections.

But the one thing that will determine whether either of them succeeds or
fails, the intangibles, was given only lip service at the end.

~~~
jaaron
Yeah, I actually chuckled when I read "this may be the [spec comparison] that
will come in the handiest this shopping season."

Consumers don't care about specs in this market. Sure, a few do, but not
enough to make or break a product. This market is all about services,
convenience, branding and mindshare. In those categories, Amazon, specifically
the Kindle, wins hands down. Even with better specs, the B&N Nook will feel
like the cheaper "also-ran" to the more mainstream Kindle Fire and iPad. It's
a shame for B&N, but that's the facts.

~~~
potatolicious
IMO it's going to come down to selection, price, and experience.

Unless either side comes out with a killer feature that the other can't
replicate.

What's the selection of titles, movies, and music? What's the pricing look
like? What's the buying and consumption experience? Amazon has all 3 down to
an art. Does B&N?

------
smoody
through the consumer lens:

can i buy and read books? both.

can i watch movies with it? both.

play sudoku? both.

listen to music and audio books? both.

my kids can play angry birds? both.

cost the same? nope, the kindle fire costs $50 less.

~~~
allenp
I'd add consumer brand confidence B&N vs Amazon. In this case B&N needs to
overcome at least $50 worth of Amazon's influence to even the odds.

Another thing I'd add is brick and mortar retail availability - in this case I
believe the Nook is also available at Target as well as B&N's stores, and that
might influence some shoppers who want to try before they buy.

~~~
esrauch
I believe that Kindle is also available at most brick & mortar stores that
Nook is (not B&N obviously).

------
RandallBrown
I think the big difference is going to be software. I expect that Amazon's
engineers are going to be able to pull that off better than Barnes and
Noble's.

Nothing against the devs at B&N, it's just that B&N is a book store that
writes a bit of software while Amazon is a software company that happens to
run an online store.

------
nradov
It's a shame they both still have terrible displays. It's hard on the eyes to
read a long text on a screen with < 200ppi. Guess I'll have to wait for the
next generation.

Probably fine for casual web browsing and children's books with large type,
though.

~~~
srdev
I had an opportunity to try out the Fire and didn't think that the display was
terrible at all, for what its worth. Seemed crisp enough to me.

------
mog_man
1080p output but a 600p screen without any video output capabilities. Why? Are
they just saying they can re sample 1080p files to a lower resolution?

------
gcb
Summary : they are the same hardware wise. The reviewer barely mentions
software. And it's clear he never either device in real life. Not even from
far away.

Why is this even here?

